# Meteor Shower + Celeste [CLOSED]



## thisistiff (Jun 2, 2020)

Pm if interested! Free entry as always but tips are appreciated


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 2, 2020)

Haha no thanks celeste is also on my island and there’s a meteor shower going on


----------



## Anati (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok lol! I’ll join in a few minutes! Please keep your gates open!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



thisistiff said:


> Haha no thanks celeste is also on my island and there’s a meteor shower going on


Could you tell me the code please?


----------



## Adster (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey there, if you’ve still got room, could I come along too?


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 2, 2020)

Anati said:


> Ok lol! I’ll join in a few minutes! Please keep your gates open!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Sorry I just saw this! I’ll pm u the code


----------



## Anati (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok!


----------



## PurpleCrutches (Jun 2, 2020)

Could I visit too please?


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 2, 2020)

Anati said:


> Sure my dodo code is: 6H4RG Tips are included.


Edit: oops sorry! I thought you were OP

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



thisistiff said:


> Pm if interested! Free entry as always but tips are appreciated


Hey if you’re still open I’d like to come!


----------



## Grassdonuts (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello, can i come to visit your island please?


----------



## helbels (Jun 2, 2020)

hey op if you’re still open i’d like to come!


----------



## grah (Jun 2, 2020)

@Anati if you want people to come to your island for Celeste/meteor shower you should make your own thread. It's a tad unfair telling people to come to yours from here.


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Jun 2, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Buffi (Jun 2, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## Anati (Jun 2, 2020)

I don’t like how people are reporting me! I never did anything harmful or wrong!


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 3, 2020)

Haha sorry guys this post was from last night i have no idea why it’s popping up again  Sorry to all that have messaged me!!


----------

